# Do I need to use Cat6 to distribute 1080p HD successfully?



## sillywilly (May 17, 2010)

Can I get by with using Cat5e for my basement HT build to distribute audio and video? Or am I going to be greatly disappointed and find out it was a mistake if I do not use Cat6?

I am wanting to distribute audio and video through a few zones in my house (2 zones in basement and 2 zones upstairs). I want to stream HD content at 1080p and BD files. I want to be able to have it setup to have each zone be able to independently select and control their media from the server such that the kids can watch Blu-Ray "Toy Story" in Zone 1 and at the same time watch the 1080p recording of "Dancing with the Stars" in Zone 2 with my wife (I admit, I like it).

I have Cat5e upstairs from the original build (at least I am pretty sure I do). The basement walls are open for me to put in whatever networking and low voltage I need. I have secured access to the upstairs to wire for the 2 zones I want to control upstairs. I want the downstairs and my 2 upstairs zones to be networked together (I don't really care about the other upstairs rooms that already have Cat5e because they share the phone line and I am not planning on having them on the network).

I don't mind spending a little bit extra for Cat6 wire (from Monoprice) if it is really necessary to be able to do that kind of streaming but I also would like to be as thrifty as I can so I can use my money elsewhere on my build if I can use Cat5e.

Any opinions??


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I've been told, and research confirms, that for shorter runs (<100'), cat5e is sufficient for gigabit, and certainly 1080p. I'm a paranoid do-it-once kind of guy, so I'd still be tempted to do cat6, but the cable andtrminations are much harder to work with.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Matteo (Jul 12, 2006)

I have used cat5 for HD runs and it seems to work fine. That being said, I always run 2 or three cables extra, just in case. In my house, I ran cat5 and cat6. I have not had the need for the Cat6, but it is there if I need it. 

Matteo


----------



## ErikMartz (Sep 26, 2009)

For the price I would go with Cat 6. Do it right only one time!


----------



## drummerbod (Jun 28, 2010)

CAT5e is perfectly fine in domestic situations for Gigabit networking. CAT6 will not give you any advantage. As stated - CAT6 is harder to terminate and harder to pull.


----------

